# Vicbrew 2011



## big78sam (12/8/11)

No thread on this yet but entry details are open

http://www.vicbrew.org/

Entries close in just 4 weeks so I decided to be presumptuous and start a thread so AHB members are reminded...


----------



## felten (12/8/11)

Anyone know if the entries are stored cold for the 2 weeks before the comp?

I just cubed a Janet's brown clone for this. I was hoping to get 2-3 more brews in, but 4 weeks is not a lot of time to brew if you have to factor in bottle conditioning before the deadline. :\


----------



## darrenp (12/8/11)

felten said:


> Anyone know if the entries are stored cold for the 2 weeks before the comp?
> 
> I just cubed a Janet's brown clone for this. I was hoping to get 2-3 more brews in, but 4 weeks is not a lot of time to brew if you have to factor in bottle conditioning before the deadline. :\



I don't think so. When I've dropped off entries at G&G the entries are sitting on the ground behind the counter.


----------



## Andyd (14/8/11)

After the Vicbrew team pick them up, they're usually kept cool, but not always in a fridge. They do their best to minimise any detrimental impacts but as you can understand, none of us have the facilities to store nearly 400 bottles cold.

Best bet is to drop the entries in as close to the closing date as possible.

Andy


----------



## WarmBeer (14/8/11)

Andyd said:


> After the Vicbrew team pick them up, they're usually kept cool, but not always in a fridge. They do their best to minimise any detrimental impacts but as you can understand, none of us have the facilities to store nearly 400 bottles cold.
> 
> Best bet is to drop the entries in as close to the closing date as possible.
> 
> Andy


The entry form infers we will be able to do online entries from 1st of August.

I wasn't readily able to find a link to the site. Anybody know if it's online, and where?


----------



## Wolfy (14/8/11)

WarmBeer said:


> The entry form infers we will be able to do online entries from 1st of August.
> 
> I wasn't readily able to find a link to the site. Anybody know if it's online, and where?


If you login to CompMaster the (for me anyway) next page is a VicBrew banner with entry details and a link you can click to enter your stuff.


----------



## manticle (14/8/11)

WarmBeer said:


> The entry form infers we will be able to do online entries from 1st of August.
> 
> I wasn't readily able to find a link to the site. Anybody know if it's online, and where?



The entry form implies.

You infer.


----------



## WarmBeer (14/8/11)

manticle said:


> The entry form implies.
> 
> You infer.


Thank you Capt. Pedantic.

You watch out, I'll (sic) my Grammar onto you. She's mean.


----------



## manticle (14/8/11)

Does she have lavender undies?


----------



## Lecterfan (14/8/11)

Mmmmm she does in my reality...


----------



## Andyd (15/8/11)

Wolfy said:


> If you login to CompMaster the (for me anyway) next page is a VicBrew banner with entry details and a link you can click to enter your stuff.



Like Wolfy said, you can enter online on CompMaster - you'll need to register on the site and then use the "Select A Competition" link on the left of the page to select VicBrew 2011... 

Sorry about the difficult navigation... I'm making it easier in an upcoming revision to the site that's in Beta...


Andy


----------



## fraser_john (15/8/11)

Andyd said:


> Like Wolfy said, you can enter online on CompMaster - you'll need to register on the site and then use the "Select A Competition" link on the left of the page to select VicBrew 2011...
> 
> Sorry about the difficult navigation... I'm making it easier in an upcoming revision to the site that's in Beta...
> 
> ...



Looks like you might have more pertinent issues.....


----------



## Andyd (15/8/11)

fraser_john said:


> Looks like you might have more pertinent issues.....



Thanks for the heads up,

I haven't been able to replicate this at my end, but am looking into it now - I've sent you a PM to see if you have any more info...

Cheers!

Andy

----------------------

UPDATE

Just found the problem... at the moment you can't view competitions until you're registered... another change coming in later, but for the time being you need to register first.

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## Andyd (8/9/11)

Evening all,

Don't forget - Vicbrew 2011 entries are due in no later than 12pm this Saturday, the 10th of September. 

You can register your entries online at CompMaster, or use the entry form available on the Vicbrew website.

Also, if you're interested in judging or stewarding you can register you interest on CompMaster (using the "This Competition" -> "Help Out at This Competition" menu item) or shoot Mark Hibberd ([email protected]) a note with your contact details and the days you can help out.

Cheers, and good luck!

Andy


----------



## wakkatoo (9/9/11)

Is everything right with compmaster? Can't seem to find where to enter my beers....


----------



## Andyd (9/9/11)

Looks up from my end here.

You need to select the Vicbrew competition, and you should see a details page come up with a "Enter Vicbrew now" button at the top, as well as an "Enter Vicbrew" block on the right hand side of the page...

If you don't, shoot me a PM with your username and I'll check it out for you...

Andy


----------



## wakkatoo (9/9/11)

Cheers Andy, PM sent.

Also, that email addy for Mark has bounced back at me a couple of times. Error message said there wasn't an account with that name...


----------



## bullsneck (9/9/11)

wakkatoo said:


> Cheers Andy, PM sent.
> 
> Also, that email addy for Mark has bounced back at me a couple of times. Error message said there wasn't an account with that name...



The email is [email protected]


----------



## wakkatoo (9/9/11)

bullsneck said:


> The email is [email protected]



Thanks for that :icon_cheers:


----------



## HoppingMad (10/9/11)

Phew! Just dropped off my entries. Quite a big box.

Opened up a hatch and out flew a bunch of carpet bombs! Hopefully one hits a target. h34r: 

First time I've entered a whole heap, normally just throw in two. Thought I'd do a 'brewlotto' for a lark and see if any numbers come up. haha. 
Also good for the club I guess to have a swag in, and good to get some feedback on some new styles I've been tinkering with this year.

All the best to all who've entered, hopefully we get a ripping standard at this years comp and can take it to those pesky Canberrans at AABC/Nationals :kooi: 

Hopper.


----------



## Pennywise (10/9/11)

My plan was to enter a heap but brewing time just got away from me. Entered two which I think are spot on and one which was more for feedback. Good luck everyone


----------



## Siborg (10/9/11)

just managed to get mine in. Entered and payed via compmaster at around 11:30, dropped off at greensborough around 11:55. 

Big thanks to Dave, for letting me use his printer to print out the labels.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (11/9/11)

Well, there you go, no entries for me, i thought the cut off was next week.

Next year i guess.


----------



## Synthetase (11/9/11)

Nor me. I was going to enter one or two but forgot to take the bottles with me to G+G last time I went. Can't be stuffed driving all the way over there just to lose a competition


----------



## zebba (11/9/11)

Bugger. Was going to enter a strong scotch ale. It can wait till next year


----------



## reVoxAHB (11/9/11)

I used the compmaster site for the first time yesterday, to enter 1 beer I have in keg atm. Andy, the interface was clean, site and what I needed to do totally functional. Good work. Saves the hassle of having to fill out a paper form and bother the gents at G&G.

Really neat site, and concept overall. Some of the features, tracking past results etc. excellent. 

reVox


----------



## Andyd (11/9/11)

reVox said:


> I used the compmaster site for the first time yesterday, to enter 1 beer I have in keg atm. Andy, the interface was clean, site and what I needed to do totally functional. Good work. Saves the hassle of having to fill out a paper form and bother the gents at G&G.
> 
> Really neat site, and concept overall. Some of the features, tracking past results etc. excellent.
> 
> reVox



Thanks Revox,

Hopefully as we have more comps come through some of the features like seeing how you improve over time (both as a brewer and a judge) will become more interesting for people.

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## mxd (11/9/11)

I put 6 in, 1 a bit solventy, 3 average and 2 that I think are OK but I don't know what they are meant to be like :unsure: 

I should have put my Boh Pil is as a speciality and said it's meant to be a grand ridge clone, that's why there is so much buttery goodness in it


----------



## brettprevans (24/9/11)

Whose brilliant idea was it to have the comp this morning/weekend?
Hawks lost last night
First of royal melb show, so I get to share the train into and out from thw comp with yelling kids. 
No coffee at home, nothing open yet
U guys beyter hopw my mood inproves before judging starts!

Kidding, all ur beers will be judged on its merits. Good luck all

Ps wow the bogans r out in force to go to the show


----------



## DU99 (24/9/11)

CM2 there's a seven eleven around the corner from the comp...COFFEE


----------



## brettprevans (24/9/11)

DU99 said:


> CM2 there's a seven eleven around the corner from the comp...COFFEE


Bonus points for u!!


----------



## Fourstar (24/9/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Bonus points for u!!



Wrong! The ludlow formation across from eureka tower or coffee.

Atleast that's where I'm enjoying my cup of java this fine Saturday Geelong is goin to beat the eagles time for vicbrew morning!


----------



## insane_rosenberg (25/9/11)

I'm itching to see how my pumpkin ale went!

When do the results usually go up?


----------



## proudscum (25/9/11)

same went to see when the results would be out to be told in the next 5min the prize giving would start....the 2 junior brewers who where in tow told me its time to go home to mum.its been 8 yrs since the last comp i entered so will just have to wait and see.


----------



## geoffd (25/9/11)

proudscum said:


> same went to see when the results would be out to be told in the next 5min the prize giving would start....the 2 junior brewers who where in tow told me its time to go home to mum.its been 8 yrs since the last comp i entered so will just have to wait and see.



took a bit more than 5 mins as it turned out, more like an jour, great day as usual, results should be out in the next day or so.those two little ones are not very dedicated to the craft....yet


----------



## Siborg (25/9/11)

looks like the links are already up on the compmaster site...


----------



## proudscum (25/9/11)

Father Jack said:


> took a bit more than 5 mins as it turned out, more like an jour, great day as usual, results should be out in the next day or so.those two little ones are not very dedicated to the craft....yet




the older(6)likes to mill the grain the younger likes to water the hop beds


----------



## VBisGod (25/9/11)

missed it this year, who killed em? did we have the local fwk brewer entering that no one could beat? hahahah to QLD.
TB didnt enter so there goes city central or what ever he calls himself, Melbourne Brewers been getting smashed by Bayside and Westgate. Go out on a limb and say Bayside won Victoria.


----------



## kevin_smevin (26/9/11)

Siborg said:


> looks like the links are already up on the compmaster site...



where about on the compmaster site do you find the results link?


----------



## HoppingMad (26/9/11)

Haven't seen the VicBrew link up on Compmaster Siborg. Checked it just now. 

Where did Beer Drinking Bob's post go? :lol: 

Hopper.


----------



## Siborg (26/9/11)

yum yum yum said:


> where about on the compmaster site do you find the results link?


I think you need to sign in. Then under my results>vicbrew 11. Page says results aren't available yet, but the link to it is there. I also noticed that the links to each scoresheet I wrote are there, but files aren't uploaded either. Won't be long, just need to be patient


----------



## mxd (26/9/11)

Siborg said:


> I think you need to sign in. Then under my results>vicbrew 11. Page says results aren't available yet, but the link to it is there. I also noticed that the links to each scoresheet I wrote are there, but files aren't uploaded either. Won't be long, just need to be patient




what did you judge ? Are you going to be my hanging judge again


----------



## Fourstar (26/9/11)

mxd said:


> what did you judge ? Are you going to be my hanging judge again




i don't think anyone was your hanging judge this year!


----------



## Siborg (26/9/11)

mxd said:


> what did you judge ? Are you going to be my hanging judge again


I was doing porters. Some pretty good entries. Not many under 30


----------



## Andyd (26/9/11)

Siborg said:


> I was doing porters. Some pretty good entries. Not many under 30




Vicbrew committee will be releasing official results sometime today. nothing up on CompMaster until they're all ready.

Andy


----------



## manticle (26/9/11)

Siborg said:


> I was doing porters. Some pretty good entries. Not many under 30



Standard of Belgian strong was pretty reasonable too with some great ones in amongst. Considering the potential for hit and miss in such a category, it was more hit than miss. Similarly not many under 30 and those that were weren't far off.


----------



## mxd (26/9/11)

manticle said:


> Standard of Belgian strong was pretty reasonable too with some great ones in amongst. Considering the potential for hit and miss in such a category, it was more hit than miss. Similarly not many under 30 and those that were weren't far off.



now I'm intrigued, you both judged mine, a brown porter and a dubbel, my wife had a dubbel in as well, I just want to make sure mine was better than hers , hers was 6 months old and nice and clear mine was only 1 month.


----------



## Siborg (26/9/11)

mxd said:


> now I'm intrigued, you both judged mine, a brown porter and a dubbel, my wife had a dubbel in as well, I just want to make sure mine was better than hers , hers was 6 months old and nice and clear mine was only 1 month.


You didn't put your porter in a champagne bottle did you?


----------



## WarmBeer (26/9/11)

Siborg said:


> You didn't put your porter in a champagne bottle did you?


I think I know who did...

(Disclaimer: Wasn't me)


----------



## mxd (26/9/11)

Siborg said:


> You didn't put your porter in a champagne bottle did you?




no, mine were all in 500's, you judged mine at the stout comp.


----------



## big78sam (26/9/11)

My one and only entry was a porter as well. I'm just hoping I put the right bottles in. I realised to my horror I only had 1 375ml bottle left and managed to scrounge up what I thought were a couple more porters I had given to my father in law but he hadnt drunk. I hope I didnt enter 2 different beers as part of the same category...


----------



## rich_lamb (26/9/11)

No doubt you will place in your category - and you'll have nothing to send on to AABC (unless you get brewing fast!).
Surprisingly common story.


----------



## koongara (26/9/11)

any ideas where the results are? I'm not verry patient


----------



## manticle (26/9/11)

Up now

http://vicbrew.org/results/Vicbrew2011FullResults.pdf


----------



## insane_rosenberg (26/9/11)

Results!!!!

Man I got fourth in speciality!!! Oh well, guess that means I get to drink that last bottle rather than sending it to AABC...

:icon_cheers:


----------



## razz (26/9/11)

manticle said:


> Up now
> 
> http://vicbrew.org/results/Vicbrew2011FullResults.pdf


Great work Manticle, well done mate! :kooi: 
Congrats to all involved.


----------



## peaky (26/9/11)

3rd place in APA. Nice one! 

I'm stoked with that result!  

Must be something wrong with my Munich Dunkel though.....  

Congrats to all


----------



## wakkatoo (26/9/11)

woo hoo! Equal 4th with my vic xmas in july case swap submission. Happy with that!

Well done to Glenn from B.A.R for winning a cat. with his oatmeal stout! Top job! Not a bad effort from the B.A.R boys at all!


----------



## mxd (26/9/11)

manticle said:


> Up now
> 
> http://vicbrew.org/results/Vicbrew2011FullResults.pdf



well done mate, well done all.


----------



## manticle (26/9/11)

razz said:


> Great work Manticle, well done mate! :kooi:
> Congrats to all involved.



Cheers Razz. Pretty happy with the results and pretty happy that I actually have a bottle of each to send to AABC.

Congrats to place getters etc. Was good to be involved (belgian Strongs for breakfast? Yes please).


----------



## peaky (26/9/11)

manticle said:


> Cheers Razz. Pretty happy with the results and pretty happy that I actually have a bottle of each to send to AABC.
> 
> Congrats to place getters etc. Was good to be involved (belgian Strongs for breakfast? Yes please).



Am I correct in assuming the top three place getters in each catagory automatically qualify for AABC?



EDIT: Just answered my own question by going to the AABC website...


----------



## Lecterfan (26/9/11)

Congratulations to everyone! The winner of the stout category was stoked when I called him a few mins ago haha...

edit: pretty stoked with my 4th in the ESB category also! ...I'll cling onto that for the moment and ignore the results of my other experiments hee hee


----------



## razz (26/9/11)

I'm confuse (don't take much) Who won BOS, John Kingston or Charles Pedder?


----------



## Malmbas (26/9/11)

Sick, got 5th in the ESB category with my first AG brew!

didn't expect that....  

Is the score the total of 3 judges scores out of 50?


----------



## geoffd (26/9/11)

razz said:


> I'm confuse (don't take much) Who won BOS, John Kingston or Charles Pedder?




JK on 9 pts with 3 1st places now that s what you call a Kingston Cream.


----------



## mesa99 (26/9/11)

Woot..  

Well done to all the BAR boys.. Good effort.


----------



## proudscum (26/9/11)

5th equal or is that sixth with my case swap Calicommon in the amber/dark lager and 15th with my Kolsch...o well always next year.thanks for all the hard work done by the judges.


----------



## WarmBeer (26/9/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Congratulations to everyone! The winner of the stout category was stoked when I called him a few mins ago haha...
> 
> edit: pretty stoked with my 4th in the ESB category also! ...I'll cling onto that for the moment and ignore the results of my other experiments hee hee


I'm pretty stoked with just beating you by 1 point, and stealing 3rd place 

And by a similar margin in the stout category too, but the less said about that, the better...


----------



## geoffd (26/9/11)

Father Jack said:


> JK on 9 pts with 3 1st places now that s what you call a Kingston Cream.




Sorry Razz thats Champ brewer, I see what you mean, I can only see JK as the highest on 135, the winner on the day was 138pts (not JK) must have been a miscount or something, I cant find any result for Charles Pedder???


----------



## Lecterfan (26/9/11)

WarmBeer said:


> I'm pretty stoked with just beating you by 1 point, and stealing 3rd place
> 
> And by a similar margin in the stout category too, but the less said about that, the better...




Ahem...stout? What stout... err... Who? Um... Next Tuesday about 3pm I think...


----------



## razz (26/9/11)

Father Jack said:


> Sorry Razz thats Champ brewer, I see what you mean, I can only see JK as the highest on 135, the winner on the day was 138pts (not JK) must have been a miscount or something, I cant find any result for Charles Pedder???


Nope, no Charles Pedder. I just cleaned my glasses father Jack, buggered if I can see a 138 point beer!


----------



## Pennywise (26/9/11)

Well done everyone who got a place and placed better than last year. Unfortunately I wasn't one of them. Looking forward to the sheets back so I can work on it. I guess IIPA's shouldn't be aged, last years 3rd took 23rd this yeah, oh dear


----------



## Siborg (26/9/11)

Good stuff manticle, and also to newcomer hoser! And he was worried about people bagging him out cause of a low score!


----------



## HoppingMad (26/9/11)

Well done placegetters and winners - most deserved! All the best to those shooting for AABC.
Bring home some glassware from Adelaide guys!

Nothing a standout for me but surprised my APA got where it did. Quite happy with that one despite no podium finish.
Will be great to get the feedback as this is a style I'd like to get better at.  

Hopper.


----------



## geoffd (26/9/11)

razz said:


> Nope, no Charles Pedder. I just cleaned my glasses father Jack, buggered if I can see a 138 point beer!




The results sheet has been updates to include the overall awards, JK's RIS has been listed as the Champ beer. I'm not mad about the different call on the day, coz I collected the Westgate trophies & I didnt pick up best beer. A most intriguing **** up indeed. Thanks to all the hard work from the committee, no disrespect intended.


----------



## geoffd (26/9/11)

Siborg said:


> Good stuff manticle, and also to newcomer hoser! And he was worried about people bagging him out cause of a low score!




Ha ha Si, I thought my dark lager did disasterously shite...then I saw your strong lager score


----------



## Andyd (27/9/11)

Folks,

Results and sheets are now available on CompMaster for those who have entered online. Unfortunately I don't have time at the moment to manually hook up all the offline entries with accounts, so those who have entered offline will have to wait until the scoresheets are mailed out to you.

If any judges do not see the sheets they've written, PM me with your CM username and I'll get the sheets linked for you.

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## peaky (27/9/11)

Thank you judges for writing good score sheets. Got some good pointers for tweaking my beers to style. I've had score sheets in the past that gave me absolutely nothing to work with.

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## Siborg (27/9/11)

Father Jack said:


> Ha ha Si, I thought my dark lager did disasterously shite...then I saw your strong lager score


Well, it was brewed as a munich dunkel and I just decided to put it in bock as well. Got some interesting feed back that it had too much roast (in bot categories). Only roast was a bit of carafa special for colour, but decoction added a bit of colour. All in all, some good feedback. Thinking of brewing it again with no carafa, just munich and a double decoction.


----------



## peaky (4/10/11)

Have score sheets etc been posted out? I haven't received mine yet


----------



## geoffd (4/10/11)

If you're in a brew club you might get it at your next club meeting, I havent got anything back yet.


----------



## mesa99 (8/10/11)

I emailed the organiser and he said that AABC has been the priority. Hopes to have them out to our addresses by early next week.


----------



## Hoser (10/10/11)

Siborg said:


> Good stuff manticle, and also to newcomer hoser! And he was worried about people bagging him out cause of a low score!




Just saw this. Thanks for the props Si! I'm still really stoked about it. Gotta say I've learnt a tonne in my first year of brewing via AHB, Melb Brewers and Brewing Network. Best hobby around!

Great job judging and running the comp to all. Can't wait for next year's comps!

Cheers,
Hoser


----------



## peaky (18/10/11)

Got my score sheets in the post today, along with a beer mug for 3rd APA. Happy days!


----------



## bullsneck (18/10/11)

Siborg said:


> Good stuff manticle, and also to newcomer hoser! And he was worried about people bagging him out cause of a low score!



Got my score sheets. Thanks for the feedback, Si.

...and thanks for the 38!


----------



## felten (18/10/11)

did everyone's come with a poster?

and thanks to all the judges, stewards and organisers yet again, happy with my results.


----------



## peaky (19/10/11)

felten said:


> did everyone's come with a poster?
> 
> and thanks to all the judges, stewards and organisers yet again, happy with my results.



Mine came with a poster, not sure if that's for placing or whether everyone got one.

Since I'm moving into a unit this weekend without a garage/shed I might have to put up in the lounge room.....


----------



## Pennywise (19/10/11)

Yeah got Wyeast poster. Cheers for the feedback judges, a few good comments, and some helpful advice. One of you had shocking hand wriing though lol


----------

